# Yamaha RX-V1900



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone have experience working with this receiver? Would anyone recommend it for $700?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 1900 is a decent receiver is this a used price or new?


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

New.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For New that not a bad deal but for $700 you would be far better off with this Onkyo 807 It offers THX certification giving you some very useful surround modes that I use almost exclusively A very good beefy power supply and Audyssey DSX auto room correction.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

mlacek said:


> Does anyone have experience working with this receiver? Would anyone recommend it for $700?


700 is too much. You could get the 2500 for that.


----------



## kozak (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi how about this one?
http://dealnews.com/Refurb-Yamaha-910-W-7.1-Home-Theater-Receiver-for-400-free-shipping/417644.html

Is this a decent AVR for its price?


----------

